# I QUIT !!!!!



## knyfeknerd

My job that is....
let me give you a quick history: Been cooking for a living for over 20 years. Somehow ended up in catering about 10 years ago. The money is better, a lot less overhead etc. I have made a good salary for quite a while now, but have been unhappy with the essence of the work itself for years. 

After contemplating and planning for a while I decided to leave my job. I tried to be gracious to my employers and give them an "open notice". I told them I was going to quit catering altogether, but had not even so much as looked for a new job. I hadn't even updated my resume. I wanted to be honest with them and not lie about going on interviews and such. I was willing to give them as much time as possible to get things straight. Hell, I was willing to continue to work for 2 or 3 months -because it's soon busy season again and because I give a 5#!+. 
Well, they were pissed and told me that they wanted me to leave in 2 weeks. I guess that's what I get after 5 years of service, and for trying to be nice and give a proper notice.
I guess if I'm not with 'em, I'm against 'em?
So, basically I'll be unemployed because I tried to do the right thing.
I want to be back in a restaurant kitchen again sooooo bad. That's why I got into this business in the first place. It's about more than money.
I'll be lucky to make a half of my salary at whatever restaurant I go to, and I'm fine with that.
I also want a job where I can have a t least 2 days off in a month. I don't want to be the "absentee father" that doesn't see his children grow up.

It's been tough to find anything. 
I have a nice Hotel/Resort interested in me and a stage at one of the best restaurants in town lined up for next week. I'm really looking forward to it. 
I'm a firm believer that sometimes you have to take chances in life. How many people have achieved greatness while playing it safe the whole time?
I'm going to be a lot more poor for a long time.....
.....but I'm okay with that.


----------



## Customfan

Well.... Congratulations... takes a lot of **, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do... right?


----------



## Dave Martell

Good for you Chris! 

BTW, I wouldn't even give them the two weeks. Let them taste some of the crap that you've been chewing on.


----------



## franzb69

i'm with customfan on this.

good luck on the search for a new job. may it be a better paying and more fun one.


----------



## ecchef

I know they're looking for a Chef at Camp Lejuene if you want to move to Jacksonville.


----------



## knyfeknerd

ecchef said:


> I know they're looking for a Chef at Camp Lejuene if you want to move to Jacksonville.


How about Parris Island?
I would say Jacksonville is the "Armpit of NC", but Gastonia claims that title.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I admire your courage, and hope your search for the right fit is short and successful!


----------



## Zwiefel

Dave Martell said:


> Good for you Chris!
> 
> BTW, I wouldn't even give them the two weeks. Let them taste some of the crap that you've been chewing on.



ABC Crap, eh? 

Best of luck to you Knerd! Pursue your passion and be happy.


----------



## marc4pt0

In a way, I envy your decision. I like the principle, but love the "promise of a new challenge"! Knock 'em dead!


----------



## Von blewitt

Awesome Chris! Best of luck


----------



## panda

it's silly to be in this business for the money... i actually took a considerable pay cut to move here from florida despite a promotion in position.


----------



## Notaskinnychef

Good for you, def takes a lot of balls to take such a stance. Well done, and i hope the new road ahead leads to better places.


----------



## Chef Doom

In today's America, companies do not care about you, and do not appreciate kindness.


----------



## longhorn

Best of luck to you, I'm sure if you keep up the spirit you have going now you'll do great and have a good position in no time!!


----------



## 77kath

Best of luck.


----------



## Mike9

Kudos on a big decision and best of luck with the hunt Chis.


----------



## apicius9

Brave! Good luck, and I hope you find something that makes you happy. 

Stefan


----------



## DWSmith

One of the toughest things I ever did was start The BoardSMITH. When the last job went away I was to old to get another good, high paying job, to young to be a Wal-Mart greeter and much to young to draw Social Security. I had no real backing, little money, a few good tools and a lot of experience. After having one business fold after 18 months a long time ago I was a little leery of trying again but it was either sit on my butt and complain or get out and try to build something. My wife and I agonized with the decision for a long time and then we made the decision to go for it! As it turns out over 8 years later, it was a good decision. 

Unlike you my children are grown and they have children of their own so I didn't have to worry about being an absentee Dad. The only thing that changed was the amount of dirty laundry I created and a lot less money to have around. I know nothing about the food service industry but I do know that if a person sets their sights on a realistic goal and then works towards it with diligence, that realistic goal will be reached with effort.

I wish you the best and I know that you will come out on top.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Hey David, if nothing pans out for me I'm going to appear on your doorstep to begin my new career as "Boardsmith shop monkey".
I promise I'll buy some steel-toed shoes/boots first though!


----------



## Salty dog

Man, I hated catering. It's rare I cook "out" these days despite many good money requests.I just hate it! 
I can tell you from experience, cooking isn't the same without the passion. 

Good for you!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Good job Chris. Taking chances is not for everybody, but if you are persevere, good things will come to you. Guaranteed.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Chris, everything will work out for the better. There's no sense in staying in a job you dislike. Best of luck!


----------



## Duckfat

knyfeknerd said:


> How many people have achieved greatness while playing it safe the whole time?



Very few. Good luck in your search. One door closes...another opens.
You started down a new path on a high note when you gave your current employer ample notice. Finish your two weeks by taking the high road and being professional. Ask for a letter of recommendation. 
Best of luck my friend.


----------



## chinacats

Good luck Chris, I'm sure this will work out for the best. Amazing how companies can be ungrateful in a situation like this. As someone else said, good on you for taking the high road!

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## RoanRoks29

Good luck !!! You can`t win the race if you don`t run!! Its gonna suck for a bit but you `ll find your footing and take off like a cheetah!!


----------



## SpikeC

Joseph Campbell said "follow your bliss". When you do the universe opens up for you. 
Best of fortune in your quest!


----------



## brainsausage

Salty dog said:


> Man, I hated catering. It's rare I cook "out" these days despite many good money requests.I just hate it!
> I can tell you from experience, cooking isn't the same without the passion.
> 
> Good for you!



I agree with Salty completely. 

Catering sucks! And without passion and creativity, this industry becomes pretty soul sucking rather quickly... Glad to see you're doing what feels right for you, rather than what feels right for your wallet. People mix those up a lot it seems...


----------



## shankster

brainsausage said:


> I agree with Salty completely.
> 
> Catering sucks! And without passion and creativity, this industry becomes pretty soul sucking rather quickly... Glad to see you're doing what feels right for you, rather than what feels right for your wallet. People mix those up a lot it seems...



I'm gonna have to disagree with you guys on this. Catering doesn't suck,some caterers suck.I'm fortunate enough to work for a great catering company filled with tons of passion and creativity.
Nothing wrong with making good money for what you're good at(and enjoy).I'll never go back to regular kitchen work..ever.

Congrats to you for doing what you think is right and good luck!


----------



## Lucretia

Good luck!


----------



## Yoni Lang

+1 yup.. would they give you 2 weeks if they were firing you? i think not



Dave Martell said:


> Good for you Chris!
> 
> BTW, I wouldn't even give them the two weeks. Let them taste some of the crap that you've been chewing on.


----------



## labor of love

catering doesnt suck in general. but like any other job there are good companies that have their sh!t together and others that dont. FWIW i once had a job for over 3 years and the day i decided to put my notice in they literally told me to GTFO that day. good luck with your job hunt.


----------



## ThEoRy

Yoni Lang said:


> +1 yup.. would they give you 2 weeks if they were firing you? i think not



Still, never burn bridges in this revolving door industry. It's the same people at different places later on in life. Today's dishwasher is tomorrow's Executive Chef.

I'm facing a difficult dilemma myself. Good luck Chris, I hope you find something you enjoy.


----------



## Yoni Lang

i completely agree.. its why he's done such a great thing to cater to them (no pun intended).. they might be calling him back soon, to which he can kindly decline, and still have a good relationship/reference



ThEoRy said:


> Still, never burn bridges in this revolving door industry. It's the same people at different places later on in life. Today's dishwasher is tomorrow's Executive Chef.
> 
> I'm facing a difficult dilemma myself. Good luck Chris, I hope you find something you enjoy.


----------



## labor of love

ThEoRy said:


> Still, never burn bridges in this revolving door industry. It's the same people at different places later on in life.


+1. many times over, the people ive worked under have ended up working for me. and vice versa.


----------



## shankster

Most employers don't want people who give notice of termination "hanging around" when their heart's not into it and their mind is elsewhere.Hopefully it's a business decision and not personal.


----------



## Yoni Lang

depends on how good of an employee you are i suppose



shankster said:


> Most employers don't want people who give notice of termination "hanging around" when their heart's not into it and their mind is elsewhere.Hopefully it's a business decision and not personal.


----------



## shankster

I also think most employees are ready to leave the same day(or week) they give notice.They do it out of professional courtesy..or not wanting to burn any bridges,which is the right thing to do.


----------



## Yoni Lang

true.. usually the happiest you see them is their last day on the job



shankster said:


> I also think most employees are ready to leave the same day(or week) they give notice.They do it out of professional courtesy..or not wanting to burn any bridges,which is the right thing to do.


----------



## panda

just think of how much fun you are going to have doing a tasting while showing off your cool knives!!


----------



## DWSmith

knyfeknerd said:


> Hey David, if nothing pans out for me I'm going to appear on your doorstep to begin my new career as "Boardsmith shop monkey".
> I promise I'll buy some steel-toed shoes/boots first though!



Come on! My sharp things spin and travel at 3500 rpm but stiil cut though. Maybe it is time to learn a new trade!? LOL


----------



## Korin_Mari

They didn't deserve your time anyways. You have new experiences and adventures coming your way. I'm very excited for you. Good luck!


----------



## brainsausage

shankster said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree with you guys on this. Catering doesn't suck,some caterers suck.I'm fortunate enough to work for a great catering company filled with tons of passion and creativity.
> Nothing wrong with making good money for what you're good at(and enjoy).I'll never go back to regular kitchen work..ever.
> 
> Congrats to you for doing what you think is right and good luck!



No offense meant Shankster, and I wasn't trying to imply that there's a lack of creativity involved in catering. I'm just more comfortable in my own kitchen, and not into the improvisation involved with catering. Glad you're enjoying where you're at


----------



## shankster

No offence taken .It's very difficult to find the right fit,whether it's catering,hotel or restaurant and no job is perfect,just perfect for yourself.
Cheers!


----------



## Salty dog

shankster said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree with you guys on this. Catering doesn't suck,some caterers suck.I'm fortunate enough to work for a great catering company filled with tons of passion and creativity.
> Nothing wrong with making good money for what you're good at(and enjoy).I'll never go back to regular kitchen work..ever.
> 
> Congrats to you for doing what you think is right and good luck!



Just to be clear. I didn't say catering sucks or caterers. Just that I hate catering out. I started as a caterer. It's nice to know how much money you're going to make when you work. And it's good money. It just reminded me of camping. Load, transport, unload, load, transport, unload, etc. You have to be organized and I am not.


----------



## K-Fed

I'm starting to feel the same way about my current job. Cooking food that was popular in the seventies at a club in a retirement community is getting old really fast.


----------



## shankster

<It just reminded me of camping. Load, transport, unload, load, transport, unload, etc.>
Lol! I can relate to that. I guess my initial response was a bit defensive..apologies..
I usually just do smaller on site events 8-10 ppl plated dinners,I leave the larger events to the youngsters


----------



## kostantinos

May the Bridges you burn light the path ahead of you.


----------



## WildBoar

shankster said:


> Most employers don't want people who give notice of termination "hanging around" when their heart's not into it and their mind is elsewhere.Hopefully it's a business decision and not personal.


You hit the nail on the head. As an employer, it's not a good thing to have an employee who is leaving hanging around for such a long time. There are exceptions of course, but in general that's the way it goes.

That being said, Knyfe was gracious/ considerate offering to stay for so long in order to not leave them short. Chris, best of luck in your new endeavors! You have a lot going on in your life right now, and this could not have been an easy decision. But with your attitude and work ethic I know you will have a lot of success.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Thanks for all the well-wishes and kind words, guys and gals.
My last day was Friday, so I'm officially unemployed. However I helped out at my friend's pub Sat & Sun for St. Patty's. Probably put in a meager(by my standards) 22hrs in 2 days. I got to work out my 300mm Takobiki (don't cringe Broida) on 400lbs of Corned beef and massacred a few giant cases of cabbage with my gigantor Takeda. Fun, but a little sore. Had to do some sharpening this A.M.
I did my first night of stage at a really nice restaurant in town. Check it out http://www.zebrarestaurant.net/-The website needs some updating and the pictures don't do the food justice.
A good friend of mine is Sous and I'm staging again tomorrow night. I enjoyed it tonight, I struggled to tournee potatoes and made Dover Sole for the 1st time in my life......
.........so now I need a Sole knife and have got to find a tournee knife as my 150mm petty is just too big and clumsy.

Not much down time for someone without a job-YET
I'll keep you all posted.
Thanks again, Chris


----------



## Crothcipt

I have left my current employer 3x. The last time they called me to see if I wanted to come back. Well being out of work for a few mo. and not really trying to find a job I took it. Now I am looking for the next best thing. Good luck on what you are looking for. Also sounds like you had a great time working this weekend.


----------



## Notaskinnychef

good to see you are finding some other opportunities, and even finding some "shorter" shifts too, good stuff


----------



## ajhuff

I get you. Yesterday I told the boss I wasn't happy have been there a year and a half with no raise, finished with school and he's bringing in new kids paying them the same as me. He blew me off. Walked away an hour later (I didn't leave em in a jam. We had extra people and I was off in an hour any way.)

-AJ


----------



## bathonuk

[video=youtube;2L_cGjQSR80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2L_cGjQSR80[/video]

Congrats. You're a strong man if you can change your life


----------



## knyfeknerd

*I'm employed!!!*
After 1 day of stage, Chef asked me at lineup today if I wanted to join the crew. I said "hellz yes" and we high-fived. Such a touching moment.
No pun intended.
So seriously, I have a job now. 
In a GOOD restaurant kitchen. I don't know how much I'll make, but we'll make it work. It's so refreshing to be surrounded by people who are passionate about cooking. This is about more than a paycheck.
Haven't had a day off since our CLT party at my house, but the place is closed on Sundays so at least I've got that working for me.
Looking forward to being the FNG again tomorrow, it's good to be humbled.


----------



## WildBoar

That's great news, Chris!


----------



## franzb69

congratulations! welcome back to the world of the employed.


----------



## Miles

Awesome! Congratulations! 
Good people never lack for work for long.
Go kick some booty!


----------



## Dardeau

Good luck. Remember why you started doing this thing to begin with


----------



## Crothcipt

Sounds like you are home. Gratz.


----------



## Notaskinnychef

grats, glad it worked out so quickly. Hope the financial status reflects their passion in the kitchen, then its a win win


----------



## Seth

Chris - nice to hear about some positive events, congrats. The following obvious questions must be addressed:

Does the new crew know anything about cutting tools?
Are you willing to show them what sharp means?
Are you going to buy a knife with your first pay check?


----------



## Mike9

Great new Chris - that was a fast turn of events.


----------



## Reede

Congrats, Chris. Glad that things are working out well there. 
Reed


----------



## Mike L.

Would have been nice if you had called yer olde pappy and told him.....:bat:
But, I'm glad for good news anyway I can get it!


----------



## Jmadams13

Congrats! Having sundays with the family will be nice too. What type of reasutarant is it?


----------



## DeepCSweede

Wow, I looked at the menu and there wasn't much on there I wouldn't eat, thus being a place I would have to go to a lot just to try everything. Looks like a good gig Chris, hope you enjoy it over there.


----------



## chinacats

Good news Chris, congrats!


----------



## Chuckles

Looks like a really fun menu to cook. Congrats!


----------



## Jmadams13

Must have missed the post with the link earlier. Looks great. If I'm ever down there (maybe this August) I'll have to make it a point to eat there.


----------



## SpikeC

Yowza! Very cool and congrats!


----------



## knyfeknerd

Seth said:


> Chris - nice to hear about some positive events, congrats. The following obvious questions must be addressed:
> 
> Does the new crew know anything about cutting tools?
> Are you willing to show them what sharp means?
> Are you going to buy a knife with your first pay check?


Thank you Seth, and all great questions.
I am waaaaaayyyy more knerdy about knives than any of them. The nicest blades IMHO that some guys have are a Mac gyuto and a Yoshihiro petty. I did unearth and old dirty carbon Dexter cleaver from inside a drawer that I will eventually bring to my home spa for some rehab.
I'm reluctant to use my "nicer" or carbon or fragile blades on the line as it is quite hectic, and I don't want to lose my s-word on the guy that uses and/or breaks/damages my knife. I am the FNG after all. I'm using my Forgecraft Chef's and a stainless paring knife on the line right now.
I've already offered to sharpen and do a tip repair on my friend's Mac. They really abuse the crap out of their blades though, so it's probably a lost cause. e.g.: scraping fish off of a sizzle pan with your gyuto isn't good for anyone!
The 1st check.......unless I'm going to make $40 an hour, no. I don't think I'm going to buy a new knife for a long, long, long, long time. I am making less than half of what I made at my last job.
Anyone that wants to send me a Shig or Martell or really anything to congratulate me, PM me for my address!


----------



## Seth

knyfeknerd said:


> Anyone that wants to send me a Shig or Martell or really anything to congratulate me, PM me for my address!




I have two 270 shigs with your name on them but I am waiting for either you to get rich, or me. Here we go again, another forum member goes in the will.


----------



## pleue

Congrats on the new job, hope you're enjoying it!


----------

